# I need Nissan 100NX Wiring Diagrams! Help me, please



## max97 (Oct 13, 2003)

I need Nissan 100NX Wiring Diagrams! Help me, please!!!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The majority of people on this site are from North America and we did not have the 100NX, so not many will know what exactly you need. Could you provide more detail about the year, platform and engine?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I assume the NX100 is similar to the NX1600 (1.6litre) and the NX200 is similar to the NX2000 (2.0L). If you have any such thing where you are, try hunting down a Haynes manual. I think also the NX1600 would be categorized under the B13 1.6 Sentra.

Which wiring diagrams do you need?


----------



## max97 (Oct 13, 2003)

I need Nissan 100NX wiring diagrams. It is 1993 year 2.0 l car. I must install autoalarm and repair some small trobles with back window heating


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, ok then, it must be the same as the NX2000. Your best option is finding yourself a Haynes Manual for n NX2000 or B13 Sentra SE-R.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

I have the factory manual for the NXs of that period. I'll try to scan them at school tomorrow.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I will have a wiring diagram for the 100NX tomorrow. If you have AOL or MSN PM a guy named Frosty on AOL and [email protected] on MSN.


----------



## sms (Aug 30, 2007)

hi max97 don't know if you've sourced a wiring diagram yet but i was looking for a manual for 
my 100nx and managed to find a cd based one on ebay for 2.99 

take a look it might be useful 
cheers sms


----------

